# Permeable Retention Product - 2 B Used 4 Pea Gravel / Decorative Rock



## CGofMP (Feb 23, 2005)

Okay this may seem silly BUT....

I need to separate pea gravel or decorative crushed rock from different parts of the yard... BUT I do not want to interfere with the drainage. If I use the plastic lawn edging, bender board, or other products I've seen used for this I will make a little dam that I do not want.

So... I need to find some way of holding the rocks back but at the same time not stop the water from going from on section to the other.

It also needs to be something that one can step on and not break it.

Any ideas?


----------



## pipeguy (Nov 22, 2004)

how tall does it need to be?


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 23, 2005)

Just high enough to hold back pathway rock for a residential traffic path.

I'm guessing 2 inches?

could be less if I used pea and a bit more if I used larger rocks.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

How about sailored brick with a gap between each? Concrete pavers could be used in the same way. Deco stones?


----------



## jmic (Dec 9, 2005)

Maybe Belgium Blocks.


----------

